# Tribute to Paddington



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I get up in the morning
Expecting to see your face
But all that'll greet me from now on
Is a very empty space

No matter what I said or did
I was always welcomed with a purr
So I responded every time
By stroking your black and white fur

After I brought you home as a little kitten
You gave me love for 17 years
So it is it any wonder now
That all I shed is tears

So although you now are gone from me
Happy memories will linger for a while
When I feel said, depressed, or blue
I'll remember that good times and smile

Kathy-author unknown


----------

